# Evil Nurse - Help!



## A_Little_Evil (Aug 30, 2004)

I want to be an evil nurse for Halloween. I've got a black "nurse" dress, it has white trim and a skull zipper pull, a vinyl white nurse's cap with a black cross on it, stethescope, syringe, plan to wear either red or black and white striped hose or white fishnets and converse. What should my schtick be? Am I a nurse from the mental hospital that belongs on the other side? A dead nurse, what? I also plan to make a tray of medication--jello shots and cups filled with M&M's and Skittles. What could my name be? I also don't know what to do w/ my make-up or hair.


----------



## molly (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Great Idea with the little jello cups and pill cups. I am not too sure what to do for Makeup and Hair and as for names that is hard. The only 2 names that came to my mind Nurse Annie Wilkes from Steven Kings movie "Misery" and Elle Driver the evil nurse from Kill Bill Vol.1.

Elle Driver wore an eye patch.

Good luck with you costume.


----------



## A_Little_Evil (Aug 30, 2004)

My hat came with an eye patch, but I haven't see Kill Bill so I don't know if I want to wear it or not...


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I am gonna be Elle for Halloween! I think I might have gotten the same eyepatch you did. Looks great with my costume! Did you get the eyepatch and hat at Hottopic?

This is Elle Driver from Kill Bill - http://killbill.movies.go.com/images/wallpaper/elledriver_800.htm

My costume is very similar but like I said I have the same eyepatch with the black cross on it instead of the red one. 

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## A_Little_Evil (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes I did. I had the vinyl white dress and ended up returning it today for the black cloth one because the vinyl one was tight around my tummy. It was CUTE tho.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you should go as a mentally unstable nurse and maybe have your hair frizzed out like you've had electro shock therapy. Just off the top of my head, this isn't a real nurse from a movie, but this could be fun especially if you decide to go the crazy nurse route. Nurse Abby Normal. Like from Young Frankenstein where he thought the brain labeled AB Normal was really Abby Normal.

I love the tray idea.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## A_Little_Evil (Aug 30, 2004)

Any other ideas?


----------

